# Ultrasonic Cleaner Recommendations



## Freudianfloyd (Sep 26, 2019)

For those of you that repair 2 stroke engines alot, I'm sure you have an ultrasonic cleaner. If you have an ultrasonic cleaner, lets see it, do you like it, does it work well. Do you have any recommendations for ultrasonic cleaners? Cleaning fluids?

I have been slowly growing my 2 stroke repair tools and an ultrasonic cleaner is on my list, although I don't necessarily need a pro model as I am just a tinkerer on these things, but anyway, I'm looking for first hand experience with these.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 26, 2019)

@huskihl


----------



## huskihl (Sep 26, 2019)

I have one of the 15L stainless and blue ones from ebay. I use a few different cleaners. Mean Green works well and is $5/gal at the dollar store. Makes aluminum shine but fades or removes questionable paint. Dawn dishsoap is probably the safest on painted parts and works well


----------



## catbuster (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a 1.5 gallon one from MSC Industrial Supply in the shop. I think it’s from a brand called L&R Ultrasonic. 

As far as cleaners... I tend to use Simple Green or Dawn. Simple Green is definitely more aggressive.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Sep 26, 2019)

Do they work well enough to be worth buying for a hobbiest?


----------



## huskihl (Sep 26, 2019)

They work well for complete disassemblies. I toss the case halves in (after its warmed up) while I get the bench cleaned up, get the crank, gaskets, bearings, and install tools ready to go. An hour or so will clean or at least loosen the grime enough to where it can be blown off. And then throw the rest of the saw in while you're assembling the cases.


----------

